# H20C Problems



## MDH (Aug 1, 2006)

Hello all, 

I got an h20c for my birthday back in January. I've used it all spring and summer out on the lake and it's done a pretty good job until a few weeks ago. 

I keep having it lose its signal when I'm in the boat. I've found the problem getting worse. It started a few weeks ago out on Ford Lake. Then last week and into this week on LSC 5 times in a row. Usually when it loses its connection to the satelite, it will re-aqquire its position, hold it for a while and then lose it again. Yesterday it lost it a bunch of times and then completely lost it during the last 2 hours of fishing! Today on Orchard lake it did the same thing. As I am typing this in my office at home it has found the satelite and held it the entire 20 minutes I've been on my computer. 

I guess my question is what do you think the problem is? Is there something wrong with this unit? Is there something I could do differently on the set up? I have the most updated software on it. I just checked on their sight. I emailed them yesterday but I got no response. 

Any suggestions would be great! Thank you!

MDH


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

IF you have a mapping chip - pull it out and back up your WP's to a blank SD card.
Only after you've saved your info - go to Lowrances' site & search on how to do a "reset"


*R

*


----------



## MDH (Aug 1, 2006)

I appreciate the idea on the reset. I did it, went out fishing today, and the problem continued. I am mostly frustrated with Lowrance because I cannot get a response from them. I tried calling on Thursday, was on the phone for over 35 minutes. They gave me the option to leave a message, and they would, "call me back". Right! 

Needless to say that did not happen. They also have not responded to my emails. I am getting pretty close to becoming a bit angry at this company, but I will try to remain patient. 

Are there any other suggestions out there? Should I try an external antennae? I am at a loss. I appreciate any and all ideas!

Thanks, 

MDH


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

What time are you calling??
I have tried in the PM around 3 or so and I've usually been on the line for lesss than 15-20 before I get someone.
Prolly need to return it for service, bummer!

Robert


----------



## cliftp (Jan 13, 2007)

Just a thought, I purchased a new Lowrance, something, I forgot already from Cabelas last August. It would not power up this spring so I sent an email to Lowrance, around a week latter I did get an authorization number to return it. In the mean time, a friend said Cabela's customer service is so good, just take it back to the store. (I purchased originally on line and on sale) Found the receipt, went to Dundee, and had a gift card for the amount I paid within a minute or so. So I did go back and buy a H2O. So far so good on this one. Hopefully you bought it somewhere with great customer service.

Good luck.
Paul Clift


----------



## MDH (Aug 1, 2006)

It was purchased as a gift for me from cabela's. I have the gift receipt. Maybe I'll have to swing down there one of these days. Thanks for the info!

MDH


----------



## MDH (Aug 1, 2006)

Still not a word from Lowrance. That is really crappy in my opinion. Oh well.. On the positive side Cabela's rocks! I called them Saturday and they checked to see if they had anymore of the h20C's available and they did. They are holding one for me to exchange with my non-working unit. No questions asked! How awesome is that? Should have the new one by the end of the week. 

Thanks, 

MDH


----------



## Hunt4Ever (Sep 9, 2000)

MHD,

I had a similar problem with my H2Oc. It would lock on then it would lose position and never get it back. Sometimes it would take 20 minutes to "find itself" on initial start up. I purchased it at Cabela's so I exchanged it for another one. I fired the new one up in the parking lot and it locked on in about 15 seconds.

I also found out that mine works better if I use the external antenna. I have the non-power boosted one. I use it in my car and it suction cups to the windshield and runs a cord to the unit.


----------



## MDH (Aug 1, 2006)

Where can I get one of those antennas? I think I will add one to it when I pick up the new one. Also, how much do they cost? One final question, did you get a chip for the roads to add to your h20c? The only thing I haven't liked about mine so far is that the backing map they give you does not have very many roads at all. 

Thanks, 

MDH


----------

